# Do guppies eat MOSQUITO LARVAE?



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

I suddenly have a bunch of these gross red mosquito larvae in my outdoor tank.... but instead of killing them off, I was wondering if my guppies will eat them? Are they healthy?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

Yup, excellent fish food. Pretty much everything goes wild for them.

In fact, guppies in particular have been introduced to various parts of the world to try and help control mosquitos. Although your ones sound more like midge larvae (still fine).


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, good pest control fish.


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Great, thanks. Can't wait to watch the larvae get eaten LOL.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Not sure about everywhere else, but the mosquitos and the larvae are so big down here you need at least mollies to eat them.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Bandit1200 said:


> Not sure about everywhere else, but the mosquitos and the larvae are so big down here you need at least mollies to eat them.


You'd be surprised what a fully grown guppy can shove down its throat... Mine have eaten pretty big fruit flies before. Big mosquito larvae would be delicious for them.


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd like to say, yes they did eat it. But more like tore it apart with teamwork... like pirahnas. LOL.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I put six guppies in my outdoor tank as soon as I spotted mosquito larvae in it. It was a feeding frenzy! Now, with less larvae available, they cruise the tank in a pack hunting their next meal.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

If a fish doesn't eat mosquito larvae, I think there's a serious problem with that fish.


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Fish with sucker-mouths don't eat them unless they stay still long enough, cant think of anything else that would pass up a nutritious bug.


----------

